# GT STS Abmessungen etc.



## Labelfeti (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute!

habe mir ein GT STS 1000 DS in USA gekauft und es müsste auch diese Woche ankommen. Jetzt bin ich aber schon dabei ein paar Parts zu besorgen und will heir nichts falsches kaufen... Sprich welchen Durchmesser hat zb. die Sattelstütze?`Was für eine Tretlagergrösse brauche ich? 
Hat einer von euch noch die GT DH Pedalen die es früher mal gab? Die würde ich gerne holen.... 

Das Bike ist zwar komplett aber ich würde gerne ein paar Modifikationen vornehmen....

Und noch eine Sache was ist der Unterschied Rahmentechnisch zwischen den ganzen STS Modellen? Ich blicke da langsam nicht mehr durch DH, 100DS, STS 1,2,3 etc... Und welches ist am besten.....


Danke 

Labelfeti


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Dezember 2007)

willkommen im gt-land
dieser thread ist am 30.11 eröffnet worden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310374

hier solltest du alles finden. 


sts 1,2,3 usw.ist die abstufung der parts die verbaut wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Labelfeti (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi, super danke!

Also gibt es keine Unterschiede vom Rahmen her bei den ganzen STS Typen? Ausser vlt der Dämpfer hinten ne?
Ja super. Ich würde gerne ne Race Face LP verbauen was brauche ich da für ein Tretlagermaß? Sorry wenn ich hier nerve mit vlt unqualifizierten Beiträgen...
Hatte mich damals mal mehr mit Bikes auseinander gesetzt hatte mir da einen zaksar Rahmen geholt etc und wollte mir ein Bike zusammenstellen doch das wurde leider aus finanziellen Gründen nicht... War noch Schüler .... ;-)
Weisst du wie die GT DH Pedalen heissen die es dsmals mal gab und wo ich die bekommen könnte?


----------



## Janikulus (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
ein STS 1000 DS fahre ich auch, feines Bike!

Zu den ganzen Modellen findes du unter mtb-kataloge.de einiges an Infos.

Die STS 1, 2 und 3 wurden 1997 angeboten, Unterschiede lagen in der ausstattung. Mit sichtbarer Alumuffe am Steuerrohr.
Die STS 1000DS und 1500DS gab es 1998 und (ich glaube) 1999. Ohne sichtbare Muffe.
Das STS DH ist wurde 1997 eingeführt, ist halt mehr DH orientiert
DS bedeutet übrigens Dual Sport, so dass man den Rahmen an Abfahrten (Sattel runter und näher am Lenker) und "Normalbetrieb" (Sattel hoch, weiter vom und überm Lenker) anpassen kann.

Das 1000DS braucht eine 31.6 Sattelstütze und hat eine Tretlagerbreite von 73mm.

Zeig mal bilder wenn es da ist!
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Labelfeti (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi, Danke für die Antwort!

Kannst du ein paar coole DH Pedalen empfehlen die auch bezahlbar sind 
Das Bike hat eine Schreibenbremse von Hayes vonre installiert! Was brauchbares?
Dann ein Azonic DH Lenker, Shimano DX Bremshebel für hinten + XTR Bremsen hinten, eine Mazochi Juper T4 oder so Federgabel vorne.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich einiges ändern! Es erstmal fahren und dann nach und anch neue Teile besorgen und montieren.....

Gruss Labelfeti


----------



## Boramaniac (3. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

Ich nenne auch ein GT sts 1000DS meine eigen (Projekt Irbis).
Wenn dein Rad in good old Germany eingetroffen ist, dann poste
doch mal paar Bilderchen... 

Gruß Bora


----------



## Labelfeti (3. Dezember 2007)

Werde ich machen! Von euch hat nicht zufällig einer die GT Spins im Keller liegen?


----------



## Janikulus (3. Dezember 2007)

am STS habe ich Clickpedale von Crank Brothers, die Mallet, da es doch mehr ein Cross Country als ein DH Bike ist. Aber am Lobo habe ich Pedale von DMR, die V8, erfüllen ihren Zweck ganz gut und waren nicht allzu teuer, um die 25Euro glaube ich.
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem:



Ansonsten würde ich das Bike auch erst mal fahren und dann schauen was alles getauscht werden sollte.


----------



## Boramaniac (3. Dezember 2007)

dann bekommst auch von mir Schützenhilfe:

hol dir das Bike in's Haus und dann am besten sehen, was du brauchst.
Ich hatte mich z.B. mit dem Umwerfer vertan. Ich hatte einen Downswing
organisiert, mußte aber feststellen, als das Bike da war, dass ich einen
Topswing brauchte... naja zum Glück war umtauschen kein Problem..

Hier ein Pic von meinem:







PS: ich hab noch die originale Sattelstütze allerdings mit einigen Gebrauchsspuren (jemand Interesse?)


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Dezember 2007)

in bezug auf kurbel und pedale kann ich nur sagen "ICH HAB DA MAL WAS VORBEREITET":






kurbel race face forged und pedale easton flatboy   leider nicht ganz billig.

das ganze hängt leider nur an einem lts .


----------



## Labelfeti (3. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Bikes Leute!! Echt nicht schlecht!!!
Ich warte mal ab bis es da ist und dann schaue ich mal was ich erneuern werde... Poste dann ein paar Pics wenn es da ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Labelfeti (3. Dezember 2007)

An Davidbelize!

Wo bekomem ich diesen Schutz her den du drauf hast damit die Kette nicht auf den hinterbau schlägt wenn sie mal rauspringen sollte....


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Dezember 2007)

wenns so weiter geht wirds zeit fürn gt plaste-treffen.  

im gut sortiertem bike-fachhandel.


----------



## Labelfeti (3. Dezember 2007)

Gibts für das Dingen ein Fachbegriff / Suchbegriff bei Ebay


----------



## Boramaniac (3. Dezember 2007)

Labelfeti schrieb:


> Gibts für das Dingen ein Fachbegriff / Suchbegriff bei Ebay



Schau mal *HIER * 

... bekommst aber auch in jedem gut sortierten Fahrradladen für schmales Geld...


----------



## Labelfeti (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi, mein Bike ist heute gekommen! Es ist aber ein GT STS DH!  Naja bin trotzdem zufrieden! steht gerd neben mir im Arbeitszimmer! Rahmen ist wirklich top auch der Hinterbau! Rest werde ich wohl erneuern ;-)
Wie bkomme ich am besten den alten schriftsatz vom Carbon gelöst? Ich will da nichts kaputt machen....


----------



## hoeckle (10. Dezember 2007)

Bilder.....   Bilder... wo bleiben die Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (10. Dezember 2007)

Labelfeti schrieb:


> Hi, mein Bike ist heute gekommen! Es ist aber ein GT STS DH!  Naja bin trotzdem zufrieden! steht gerd neben mir im Arbeitszimmer! Rahmen ist wirklich top auch der Hinterbau! Rest werde ich wohl erneuern ;-)
> Wie bkomme ich am besten den alten schriftsatz vom Carbon gelöst? Ich will da nichts kaputt machen....



Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Der DH ist seltener als die restlichen STS-Modelle. Schau Dir den Tretlager-Bereich genau an. Meiner war hier angerissen. Am Hinterbau müssen alle Teile mit DH gestempelt sein. Auch der Hauptrahmen hat neben der Rahmennummer diesen Stempel

Aufkleber einfach warm machen und abziehen. Decals bekommt man noch in den USA bei Felnzo. 

Aber wie hoeckle schon sagte.

BILDER


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Dezember 2007)

Labelfeti schrieb:


> Hi, mein Bike ist heute gekommen! Es ist aber ein GT STS DH!  Naja bin trotzdem zufrieden! steht gerd neben mir im Arbeitszimmer! Rahmen ist wirklich top auch der Hinterbau! Rest werde ich wohl erneuern ;-)
> Wie bkomme ich am besten den alten schriftsatz vom Carbon gelöst? Ich will da nichts kaputt machen....




mit nem fön............................


----------



## Labelfeti (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute!

Bilder stelle ich am weekend ein! OK werde ich mal schauen ob es das DH überall vermerkt ist! 
Hab schon die ersten Teile erstanden!
V12 Pedalen in silber
Syncros Griffe in schwarz
Schwalbe Mobby Nic vorne + hinten + neue Schläuche
Bin jetzt gerad an Spin Wheels dran und an nem Syncross Cattlehead Vorbau in Schwarz 1/18 130mm 0° und an Race Face Kurbeln Modell Forked wie deine David! ;-) Selbe Farbkombi vorbei ich die rot eloxierten Schrauben entfernen werde...
Gruss Labelfeti


----------



## Labelfeti (13. Dezember 2007)

Ps. Neue Decals hab ich auch schon aus den USA geordert und sind auch schond a.


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2007)

Labelfeti schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gerad an Spin Wheels dran



meine meinung mit denen tust du dir keinen gefallen. semimoderne plasteskulptur für an die wand zu dübeln....


----------



## Labelfeti (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier sind die Bilder...
Morgen wird es auseinander gebaut!


----------



## GT-Man (14. Dezember 2007)

STS-1 und STS-2 (billigere Parts) wurden als CC-Fullys 1997 gebaut, das STS DH gab es 1997-98 als DH Bike und wurde 1998 vom STS Lobo abgelöst. 

Die STS (1000 und 1500) DS Bikes 1998-99 waren als DualSport (DS) Bikes  gedacht, was etwa den heutigen Freeridern entspricht. Zitat GT Katalog 1998: "Bisher gab es Cross Country Fullys oder Downhill-Geschosse - jetzt gibt es ein Bike für beide Einsatzbereiche!"

Weiteres findest Du unter www.mtb-kataloge.de
Ein STS-3 gab es nicht.
Hier ein STS DS und ein Lobo STS Rahmen aus dem 1999er US-Katalog:





Nicht zu vergessen die STS XCR Reihe als Carbonvariante der XCR i-drive Rahmen.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Dezember 2007)

Labelfeti schrieb:


> Hier sind die Bilder...
> Morgen wird es auseinander gebaut!




 hast ja noch ein bisschen was zu tun!  macht aber spass.


----------



## Labelfeti (19. Dezember 2007)

So leute die Spin Wheels kommen morgen!!! Und jetzt ratet mal was ich bezahlt habe!  140 Euro!! na....
Die Race FAce Forked in silber ganu wie von David im Top Zustand kommen enxt week! Und jetzt ratet mal was ich da bezahlt habe! mit Kettenblättern... 75 euro! Ringle Schnellspanner, V12 in silber sind schon da. Syncros Cattlehead in schwarz müsste auch bis Freitag da sein!
Syncros Lenker next week....

Es macht sich langsam! Hole mir jetzt noch die Polierpaste für CArbonRahmen von rot weiss dann werde ich Ihn wieder auf Hochglanz bringen und dann langsam zusammenbauen! Ein paar Teile fehlen aber noch! BEsonders der CHris King aus den USA! Und die Rock Shox Judy Sid in black...


----------



## Tiensy (19. Dezember 2007)

@labelfeti: Glückwunsch zum STS DH. Schöner Rahmen...

Bzgl. Hochglanz... Nimm mal handelsübliches farbloses Silikonspray. Auf dem Thermoplast würde ich nicht anfangen zu polieren. Das wird im schlimmsten Fall dann milchig-weiß und nicht mehr so leicht zu entfernen.

Viel Spaß beim Zusammenstellen des Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Labelfeti (25. Dezember 2007)

So erstmal ein Schönes Weihnachtsfest euch allen!

Auseinander ist es!

*Die ersten Teile sind schon da.*

Kurbeln Race FAce Forked in silber TOP Zustand
Pedalen V12 neu
Lenker Syncros Gain 660mm neu
Vorbau Syncros Cattlehead in schwarz TOP Zustand
Schnellspanner Ringle in schwarz neu
Felgen Spin Wheels mit 9 Fach Kassette TOP Zustand
Sattel Flite Titanium neu
komplett neues Decore GT STS DH

*Bestellt:*
XTR Umwerfer 971 Down Swing neu
XTR Rapidfire 970 Shifter neu
Rock Shjox SID Team in schwarz Modell 2006 mit Poplock TOP Zustand ´(HOFFE NUR DER GABELSCHAFT IST LANG GENUG MIT knapp 180mm!) abwarten ansonsten einen neuen besorgen...
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2.25 neu
Syncros Lock On Griffe neu
Kette HG 93 neu
Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz neu

Übernehmen werde ich erstmal nur den Steuersatz von AC irgendwann folgt dann ein Chris King in black

Fehlen:
Magura Race Line HS 33 in black (Erstmal die FInanzen checken ;-))
Schaltwerk XTR 970 SGS einige Leute angeschrieben um den BESTEN PREIS zufinden...
Syncros Sattelstütze in 225mm ist schon so gut wie gekauft!

*HABE NOCH DIE RACE FACE SATTELSTÜTZE DIE VERBAUT WAR!  Kann die jemand gebrauchen? Siehe Fotos*


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Dezember 2007)

damit du den namen der kurbel nicht weiterhin falsch schreibst hier der name "race face forged".


ansonsten bitte bilder wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Labelfeti (25. Dezember 2007)

Dann hab ich wohl ne billige Fälschung aus Taiwan! hahah spass! Danke David!


----------



## Labelfeti (4. Januar 2008)

So leute! 
Frohes Neues erstmal!!

Es geht langsam voran! Ich warte zwar noch immer auf ein paar Teile!! Heute ist die Federgabel gekommen... Bin mir niht ganz sicher ob der shaft nicht doch ca. 2-3 cam zu kurz ist! Wie sehe ich das am besten....?


Anbei noch ein paar Pics.
Meint Ihr das geht so?



Danke Labelfeti


----------



## Storck74 (4. Januar 2008)

Labelfeti schrieb:


> So leute!
> Frohes Neues erstmal!!
> 
> Es geht langsam voran! Ich warte zwar noch immer auf ein paar Teile!! Heute ist die Federgabel gekommen... Bin mir niht ganz sicher ob der shaft nicht doch ca. 2-3 cam zu kurz ist! Wie sehe ich das am besten....?
> ...




Nicht dein ernst  oder 

Markus


----------



## Labelfeti (4. Januar 2008)

Warum was ist los....??? Klär mich auf


----------



## Tiensy (4. Januar 2008)

Wenn die Ansicht auf dem 2ten Foto von links nicht täuscht, dann ist das doch sehr knapp bemessen mit dem Gabelschaft. Sitzt die Klemmung des Vorbau's denn noch unterhalb von dem oberen Ende des Gabelschafts?


----------



## Labelfeti (4. Januar 2008)

Hi, 
sie sitzt genau in der Mitte!

labelfeti


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Januar 2008)

das ist selbstmörderisch son kurzer schaft.
die klemmung vom vorbau kann da nicht richtig zupacken.
da is ein neuer schaft fällig oder ne andere gabel.



dein schutzengel  
 (danke david das ich das über deine anmeldung schreiben durfte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Labelfeti (4. Januar 2008)

Habs mir fast gedacht! mmmhh Von euch hat keiner nen Passenden Schaft oder?


----------



## Tiensy (4. Januar 2008)

Verkauf doch die SID wieder und besorg Dir eine Gabel die besser zum Hinterbau passt. Oder wieviel Federweg hat die SID?


----------



## Labelfeti (4. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich finde das passt ganz gut oder? 80mm


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Januar 2008)

Ahhh! Meiner Meinung nach geht das auf keinen Fall so. Das sind doch höchstens 15mm Überdeckung, wenn überhaupt. Kannst du dir vorstellen, was passiert, wenn sich der Vorbau lose ruckelt? Und genau das wird dir passieren, wenn du so fährst.


----------



## Labelfeti (4. Januar 2008)

Ja hab ich mir fast gedacht.... mmmhhhh Du hast nicht zufällig nen SID Schaft?


----------



## Janikulus (4. Januar 2008)

*NEIN* das mit dem Schaft darfst du nicht machen!! Auch wenn die Klemmung vom Syncros den Schaft leicht überdeckt ist das kaum ausreichend. Ich habe auch schon Syncros Vorbau mit SID verbaut, der riesige Nachteil ist das der zu kurze Alu Schaft ganz schnell von der Klemmung gequetscht wird und somit nur mangelhaft klemmt. Da ist mir beim testen der Lenke in den Händen geblieben. Die Vorbauten sind für stahl Schäfte gedacht, bei genug Überdeckung und einer Spreizkralle ist das aber machbar.

Naja und Ausserdem finde ich die SID nicht wirklich passen für den Rahmen, du solltest schon eine steifere Gabel mit 100-115mm Federweg nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (4. Januar 2008)

Hier ist noch ein weiterer hilfreicher Thread zum STS DH: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=123645

Ich glaube mich zu entsinnen dass das STS DH ~150mm Federweg am Hinterbau hat. Da würden die 80mm an der Front aber gar nicht passen.

Kann aber auch sein dass es "nur" 120mm sind. 

Hier noch eines der wohl schönsten GT STS DH's bisher: 




Vllt. kennt sich da jmd. besser aus mit dem STS DH?


----------



## GT-Man (4. Januar 2008)

Also original gehört da eine Judy DHO ran:









Meine gebe ich aber nicht her!  

Aber es passt bestimmt auch eine Psylo oder irgendeine Judy. Eine SID als superreine CC-Gabel würde ich nicht an ein ehemaliges DH-Bike bauen - das passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Januar 2008)

125 FOX VANILLA RLC   





kannst über das wechseln von spacern den federweg verkürzen


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Januar 2008)

fast 3 dm mille.man das warn noch preise.


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Januar 2008)

Schönes STS DH.Bitte keine Sid vergewaltigung oder sowas  

Meine Empfehlungen wären:

-Fox Forx '32 Baureihe (Vanilla,Talas) um die 125-140mm max
>Schaue dir das STS vom David an,-perfekt!

-Rock Shox Psylo SL (ab Bj 2002) 80-125 extern einstellbar mit Lockout
>Hab ich dran,-Rahmengeo ist sehr ausgewogen,gibts oft für kleines Geld bei ebay.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Labelfeti (5. Januar 2008)

HI Leute,

also anbei ein paar Pics! Ich finde das von der Geometrie her super!!!

Werde die Gabel auf jedenfall montieren nur halt mit nem längeren Schaft!

Will das BIke ja eh nur max für Cross Country nutzen! Nix mit DH oder so!

Was meint ihr bis jetzt...

Labelfeti


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

Labelfeti schrieb:


> Habs mir fast gedacht! mmmhh Von euch hat keiner nen Passenden Schaft oder?



wie wärs dennmal mit nem anderen vorbau ? der synchros hat ja nicht gerade wenig bauhöhe ?


----------



## Labelfeti (4. Februar 2008)

So Leute Fotos sind ON! Warte jetzt nur noch auf den neuen Lagersatz für hinten und bin an ner neuen Gabel mit nem längeren Shaft für vorne dran!
War bei den Jungens von Cycleservice in Ddorf die haben mir das Dingen zusammengebaut.... Echt Top!! Muss nur nochmal hin um die Schaltung einstellen zu lassen, da ich noch die Züge durch den Rahmen fummeln musste!

Man Man bin trotzdem schonmal eine kleine Runde gefahren...


----------



## Tiensy (4. Februar 2008)

Hi Labelfeti,

ist doch ganz schön geworden  

Allerdings find ich das STS sieht ohne Decals immer so "leer" aus. Abgesehen davon könnte die vordere Magura-Leitung noch etwas kürzer ausfallen. 

Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Labelfeti (4. Februar 2008)

Neue Decals hab ich hier liegen! Müssen auch noch angebracht werden!
Fährt sich ganz cool nur die Lager hinten sind etwas ausgeschlagen aber wie gesagt die neuen müsste diese Woche kommen.... 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (4. Februar 2008)

Die Decals hast Du wahrscheinlich von Felnzo? Sieh auf jeden Fall zu, dass die Oberfläche vom Thermoplast komplett fett- und staubfrei ist und vorallem lass Dir Zeit beim Aufbringen der Decals. Von Felnzo gibt's da eine recht brauchbare Anleitung dazu.

Weiterhin noch viel und vorallem lange Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad.


----------



## Labelfeti (4. Februar 2008)

Hi, richtig genau daher habe ich sie.... Ja deshalb sind sie auch noch nicht drauf... Wollte das ganz in Ruhe machen!


----------

